# Late October early November Catfishing



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I will be home from Afghanistan from 19 Oct to 8 Nov this year. Will there be any catfishing left this late in the year? I will be in Northeast OH near Akron for this time.

I will be fishing from the shore.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

you can fish catfish anytime of the year so yes there will be catfish when you get home


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

gbourne said:


> I will be home from Afghanistan from 19 Oct to 8 Nov this year. Will there be any catfishing left this late in the year? I will be in Northeast OH near Akron for this time.
> 
> I will be fishing from the shore.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes that will be a great time to fish for cats, fall bite is awesome you may be a week or two late but you never no its all up to the weather and water temp. but either way you should get into some fish.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is getting late for flathead but sometimes I get some that late.










The nights are cooler so we often have to wear rompers to keep warm.










The flathead actually feed hard right up till they go to their winter hideouts


----------

